# Graco 495 hellllp



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Ok here it is a total girl question...my sprayer is not priming runs with no pressure on the gun. I have read to "tap" the ball with a wrench, screw driver etc etc...but where?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Hit it on the shaft beneath where you fill it with throat seal . The ball gets stuck . Tap it with a crescent wrench usually does the trick . Do it while priming.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

here is a pic, you should only tap when in the middle of spraying. it is best to disassemble the fluid section (easy, you should practice this as it will ne needed in the field sometimes) clean the cage, ball and housing and reassemble. 

if the ball has gouged, scratches, nicks etc. you need to replace and consider repackaging your pump.


----------

